# Cadillac CTS vs GTO



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Are they as quick as a 6.0 GTO, stock for stock?

I had one try to get me into a race last night. I was down to about 30 mph, getting ready to take my exit, so all I witnessed was him revving his engine. I think he was less stock than me. His exhaust sounded too good. I suspect he might have had headers, cat-back, and probably a tune...?

Just curious about their claims and if anybody has ever killed them?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I think it would be a drivers race. Now, if you're talking about a road course, the Caddy would win, IMHO.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> I think it would be a drivers race. *Now, if you're talking about a road course, the Caddy would win, IMHO.*


How do you figure that :confused


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> Are they as quick as a 6.0 GTO, stock for stock?
> 
> I had one try to get me into a race last night. I was down to about 30 mph, getting ready to take my exit, so all I witnessed was him revving his engine. I think he was less stock than me. His exhaust sounded too good. I suspect he might have had headers, cat-back, and probably a tune...?
> 
> Just curious about their claims and if anybody has ever killed them?


A stock CTS weighs in at about 3600 pounds and puts out 255 hp @ 6,200 rpm and 252 lb.-ft. at 3,100 rpm. That wouldn't even be a challenge for a GTO.

The CTS-V is the one with the 400 HP V8 engine and it also costs about $50k.... that would a be a driver's race I suspect.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

My .02 cents. Since I have driven the new CTS-V. The car is believe it or not, heavier than our GTO by around 100lbs. It did seem to have a better feel to the brake, but not much. I feel I could do better all around in my GTO on the road course. 

Now, I imagine aftermarket parts will come out much faster for the CTS-V vs. our GTO, so as time goes by I think there will be some nicely modded CTS-V's.

All in all it really is a drivers race, but my GTO will beat it on a road course.:cool


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTO wins everytime against a CTS-V in my experience. Me and a buddy have even switched cars thinking I was just a better driver and he beat me in the GTO. So even an average driver in a GTO can whoop a good driver in a CTS-V. 

When we raced from 60 mph roll it was a extremely close race though. Their engine winds up really fast. 

To me though the V series feel like they have low torque to me. I'm not sure if it is the suspension that makes it feel that way or the design of the car.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I own both and can tell you for a fact that there is NO comparison when it comes to performance. The CTS is a total joke IMO.........too bad I got took but my attorney is trying now to get GM to buy it back (been in shop eight times in the last two months)........total junk. My son and I finally settled his thing about his '05 GT Mustang being faster than my GTO. Heads up last night at a four lane stoplight........blew his doors off, wasn't even close. That settled THATarty: 


JET


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Well I own both and can tell you for a fact that there is NO comparison when it comes to performance. The CTS is a total joke IMO.........too bad I got took but my attorney is trying now to get GM to buy it back (been in shop eight times in the last two months)........total junk. My son and I finally settled his thing about his '05 GT Mustang being faster than my GTO. Heads up last night at a four lane stoplight........blew his doors off, wasn't even close. That settled THATarty:
> 
> 
> JET


Got the son to eat some crow did ya!!!!!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

UFOGTO said:


> A stock CTS weighs in at about 3600 pounds and puts out 255 hp @ 6,200 rpm and 252 lb.-ft. at 3,100 rpm. That wouldn't even be a challenge for a GTO.
> 
> The CTS-V is the one with the 400 HP V8 engine and it also costs about $50k.... that would a be a driver's race I suspect.


I'm pretty for sure it was the CTS-V...doubt that he would have tried to issue a spank to a GTO unless it was the CTS-V, unless he was just that dumb.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

The V's a great effort by Caddy to make a fun sleeper of a car. My roommate's got an 04. It's not worth 20k more than the GTO. The interior is downright cheap in comparison to our cars, the shifter SUCKS (row row row your boat!) BUT it's a blast to drive. It's been in the shop numerous times: new radiator (on national back order for 2 wks), window reg broke, ****er bushings went bad, etc etc etc. If you ask me Holden should build ALL of GM's cars, but I'm off topic. Considering all the fools that want to race me, from Pathfinders to rice rocket Hondas it's hard to say what he was driving ModBoss!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> How do you figure that :confused



I have'nt driven a CTS-V, and I've never raced on a track, but the V, GTO and 300 SRT-8 were tested by Motor Trend on their Figure-8 course:

GTO .85g's, .94g's, 70mph, .84g's

CTS-V .92g's, .98g's, 72.2mph, .89g's

I'm in no way bashing the Goat, but the Caddy _was_ tuned on the 'Ring.
And I also agree that the Caddy isn't worth the $20,000 extra over a GTO.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> I have'nt driven a CTS-V, and I've never raced on a track, but the V, GTO and 300 SRT-8 were tested by Motor Trend on their Figure-8 course:
> 
> GTO .85g's, .94g's, 70mph, .84g's
> 
> ...


When are people going to realize that the GTO will NEVER score good on a Motortrend, Road&Track, Car and Driver etc. They do not like the fact that it is made in Australia, and called GTO. If you want a real honest opinion, look at the reviews in Australia, UK etc.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree with the honest opinion from Australia, but Motor Trend did a comparison I doubt we'll see done in Australia.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Aren't the Goodyear Eagle F1 tires a lot better than what the GTO comes with? I know that a tire can make a huge difference in a car and would probably show a huge improvement in this one.


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Well I own both and can tell you for a fact that there is NO comparison when it comes to performance. The CTS is a total joke IMO.........too bad I got took but my attorney is trying now to get GM to buy it back (been in shop eight times in the last two months)........total junk. My son and I finally settled his thing about his '05 GT Mustang being faster than my GTO. Heads up last night at a four lane stoplight........blew his doors off, wasn't even close. That settled THATarty:
> 
> 
> JET





Dear J.E.T., ..these kids of ours have got to stop believing "EVERYTHING" they read in the car magazines; ..& even less so when the 05' poney is a feature story!


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

muohio said:


> Aren't the Goodyear Eagle F1 tires a lot better than what the GTO comes with? I know that a tire can make a huge difference in a car and would probably show a huge improvement in this one.


I've got the new F1's on my car and there's a world of difference.......believe me.

JET


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> I'm pretty for sure it was the CTS-V...doubt that he would have tried to issue a spank to a GTO unless it was the CTS-V, unless he was just that dumb.



You would be supprised on how many dumb a$$ are out there. I have Civics that have only added the coffee can trying to race me. Even though it's not worth burning the gas, I do have my pride. :cool :cheers


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I use the Falken RT-615's (200 Treadwear) which are even stickier than the Goodyear F1's (220 Treadwear) and YES there is a world of difference. Of course we are suffering when it comes to wet traction, but WHO cares...:lol: 

The tire that comes stock with the GTO is the KDW which is a 300, and not really that good of a tire... which is what the "Magazines" use when they test. That is one of the reasons the GTO will post lower numbers.... but when that tire is changed to a 200 or 220 tire, like JET and I use the difference is noticable.:cool


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

When I switched to 19's I went with Michelin's Pilot Sport 2's which also have a 220 wear rating, and I can vouch for the difference! The stock tires are POS in comparison but they also don't cost $320 EACH but WHO CARES!!


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> Are they as quick as a 6.0 GTO, stock for stock?
> 
> I had one try to get me into a race last night. I was down to about 30 mph, getting ready to take my exit, so all I witnessed was him revving his engine. I think he was less stock than me. His exhaust sounded too good. I suspect he might have had headers, cat-back, and probably a tune...?
> 
> Just curious about their claims and if anybody has ever killed them?


Don't know if it would be considered a kill but I sure spanked one a few weeks back on I95 up to 140+ MPH where we both shut down and I was still pulling on him!:seeya:


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> You would be supprised on how many dumb a$$ are out there. I have Civics that have only added the coffee can trying to race me. Even though it's not worth burning the gas, I do have my pride. :cool :cheers


A diesel dually tried to squeeze into a space that was big enough for a Honda Civic. I didn't let him in, the race was on...it was over with in about 4/10ths of one second


----------

